# Corresponder (uso en portugués)



## amigouniversal

Buenos días.
Espero que todos estén bien.

Quería comentarles que la mayoría de las veces que uso el verbo "corresponder" me dicen los nativos de habla portuguesa que es conveniente usar otro verbo en su lugar.
Entonces no sé cuando usarlo correctamente.

¿Como les suena a los nativos estas frases?

(Indicações ou instruções de como preencher um formulário em um escritório administrativo)
1) Complete o formulario com os dados de flliação *caso corresponda/corresponder.* (Caso o beneficiário tenha filhos)
2) Complete a segunda seção *segundo/conforme corresponda/corresponder.*
3) Coloque os dados *correspondentes/que correspondam/que correspondem* na seguinte declaração juramentada.

4) A sua pergunta está a mais. *Não corresponde.* (Ou não procede ou não é procedente, é improcedente, é impertinente, inadequada)  formal.

Senhores pais:  (Carta dirigida pelo diretor aos pais dos alunos da escola)
5) Por favor, tomar as medidas *correspondentes* com seus filhos para eles cumprirem com as regras/regulamento da escola.

(Um colega diz a outro no trabalho)
6) O documento está pronto. Eu já fiz as correções ou alterações *que correspondem/correspondentes (=pertinentes)* de acordo com o indicado/manifestado pelo meu chefe.

7)* Não corresponde* (é inadequado) que você me fale desse jeito. Você é um mal-edicado.


En español usaría sin problemas en los casos descriptos el verbo corresponder, el adjetivo correspondiente o la subordinada "que corresponda/n".
En portugués, ¿el verbo "corresponder" y el adjetivo "correspondente" son usados como en español?

Me gustaría conocer qué opinan.

Espero que mi pregunta  y el título del hilo estén planteados claramente y de acuerdo con las reglas del foro.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## pfaa09

A sua questão é muito grande e tem demasiadas perguntas. É preferível resumir o mais possível.



amigouniversal said:


> Complete o formulario com os dados de flliação *se for o (seu) caso.*





amigouniversal said:


> Complete a segunda se*c*ção *segundo/conforme  a correspondência.*





amigouniversal said:


> Coloque os dados *correspondentes/que correspondam/que correspondem* na seguinte declaração juramentada.





amigouniversal said:


> *Não corresponde* *É inadequado* que você me fale desse jeito. Você é um mal-ed*u*cado.





amigouniversal said:


> A sua pergunta está a mais. *Não corresponde.* (Ou não procede ou não é procedente, é improcedente, é impertinente, inadequada) formal.


A sua pergunta está a mais. *É desnecessária*.



amigouniversal said:


> *Senhores pais:*  *Caros encarregados de educação *(Carta dirigida pelo diretor aos país dos alunos da escola)
> Por favor, tomar as medidas *adequadas* com seus filhos para *que* eles *cumpram* com as regras/regulamento da escola.





amigouniversal said:


> (Um colega diz a outro no trabalho)
> O documento está pronto. Eu já fiz as correções/alterações *correspondentes* de acordo com o indicado/manifestado pelo meu chefe.





amigouniversal said:


> En español usaría sin problemas en los casos descriptos el verbo corresponder, el adjetivo correspondiente o la subordinada "que corresponda/n".
> En portugués, ¿el verbo "corresponder" y el adjetivo "correspondente son usados como en español?


Penso que as minhas opiniões/respostas comprovam que há diferenças entre castelhano e português.


----------



## amigouniversal

Muito obrigado Pfaa pela resposta.
Então, estas frases tão instaladas e de uso tão frequente em espanhol, não tem cabida em português?

En caso de que corresponda = *Caso corresponda / corresponder*
Según/conforme corresponda = *Segundo/conforme corresponda  -  Segundo/conforme corresponder*


----------



## patriota

Minha edição: 

*Caso tenha filhos*, complete o formulário com os dados deles. (na minha opinião, é melhor expressar esse enunciado diretamente; aliás, a expressão "_[dados de] filiação_", geralmente, fala dos *pais *do titular do documento)
Complete a segunda seção *conforme apropriado*. (no Brasil, é _*seção *_mesmo)
Coloque os dados *correspondentes/que correspondam* na seguinte declaração juramentada.
A sua pergunta está a mais (entende-se por texto, mas seria confuso para um brasileiro ouvir essa frase; as outras expressões que colocou são mais claras: _impertinente _etc.). *É desnecessária*.
*Senhores pais e responsáveis*: Por favor, *tomem *as medidas *adequadas *com seus filhos para que eles cumpram o regulamento da escola. ("_Favor tomar_"  — impessoal demais  — ou "_Por favor, tomem_")
O documento está pronto. Eu já fiz as correções ou alterações *de acordo* com o indicado/manifestado pelo meu chefe. ("_manifestado_" fica muito formal nesse contexto)
*Não corresponde* (*é inadequado, errado*) que você me fale desse jeito (eu diria: "_... que você fale comigo desse jeito_"). Você é um mal-educado.


----------



## Ari RT

O verbo correlato que amigouniversal está procurando me parece que seja aplicar (-se). Aplicabilidade, nesta acepção, é a aderência de uma solução à natureza do problema, algo parecido com o que o corresponder Espanhol transmite. 
Assim, se temos um campo de formulário onde se pede o nome do cônjuge, dizemos que esse campo "não se aplica" aos solteiros. Complete os campos, onde for aplicável / conforme aplicável.
Medidas que correspondam são medidas aplicáveis (aplicáveis aqui se diferencia de praticáveis: estas são as de execução possível, aplicáveis são aquelas certas para a situação-problema). Opção: medidas adequadas.
A pergunta sobre resultado do futebol não se aplica, não tem pertinência no foro sobre gastronomia (informalmente "não tem nada a ver" com o foro). Impertinente, ao pé da letra, deveria ser o que não pertence, mas, como é usado sempre em tom admoestatório, será entendido como arrogante, desrespeitoso, "desencaixado" do contexto, "não-correspondente" ao que se espera.
Quanto às construções 6 e 7, há que reconhecer que mesmo em Espanhol o verbo corresponder carrega matizes diferentes. No Brasil eu usaria os verbos sugeridos acima por pfaa e patriota.


----------



## Carfer

patriota said:


> Minha edição:
> 
> *Caso tenha filhos*, complete o formulário com os dados deles. (na minha opinião, é melhor expressar esse enunciado diretamente; aliás, a expressão "_[dados de] filiação_", geralmente, fala dos *pais *do titular do documento)
> Complete a segunda seção *conforme apropriado*. (no Brasil, é _*seção *_mesmo)
> Coloque os dados *correspondentes/que correspondam* na seguinte declaração juramentada.
> A sua pergunta está a mais (entende-se por texto, mas seria confuso para um brasileiro ouvir essa frase; as outras expressões que colocou são mais claras: _impertinente _etc.). *É desnecessária*.
> *Senhores pais e responsáveis*: Por favor, *tomem *as medidas *adequadas *com seus filhos para que eles cumpram o regulamento da escola. ("_Favor tomar_"  — impessoal demais  — ou "_Por favor, tomem_")
> O documento está pronto. Eu já fiz as correções ou alterações *de acordo* com o indicado/manifestado pelo meu chefe. ("_manifestado_" fica muito formal nesse contexto)
> *Não corresponde* (*é inadequado, errado*) que você me fale desse jeito (eu diria: "_... que você fale comigo desse jeito_"). Você é um mal-educado.


1. Concordo. Aliás, na generalidade dos documentos espanhóis que tenho visto, quando pedem dados de  '_filiación_' referem-se aos dados pessoais e, nessa acepção, o termo é um falso amigo. Claro que o termo espanhol pode igualmente corresponder ao significado de '_filiação_' em português, mas aqui, como bem observa, seria um contra senso interpretar _'corresponda_' como '_se for o caso_', porque pais todos nós temos.
2. O mesmo.
3. Eu diria _'que couberem_', na medida em que, em português, '_corresponder_' reporta-se a uma relação e aqui falta o outro termo dela (corresponderem a quê?).
4. Para uma pergunta que está a mais, que não tem cabimento, diria que é _'descabida_'. _'Impertinente_', em sentido comum, envolve um julgamento moral, que '_descabida_' também pode conter mas menos marcado. No sentido jurídico _'impertinente_' quereria dizer que é irrelevante para a matéria em discussão.  _'Procedente_' dificilmente se pode aplicar a uma pergunta, a menos que se queira dizer que é justificado pôr a questão, que fazer a pergunta tem razão de ser. A pergunta em si, porque se trata de uma interrogação, não demonstra nem prova nada, não '_procede_'. Pode-se dizer que uma argumentação, um raciocínio, uma demonstração, _'procede_', mas uma pergunta?
5, 6, 7. De acordo

P.S. Acho que o Ari, no post que entrou enquanto eu escrevia o que vai acima, vai ao fundo da questão. Em espanhol _'corresponder' _tem, nas frases propostas, o sentido português de_ 'ser aplicável', _de_ 'caber'. _Como dizia acima_, _diferentemente_, o 'corresponder' _português refere-se habitualmente a uma relação, a uma proporção, a uma equivalência entre duas coisas e, por isso, não se adequa aos usos propostos.


----------



## amigouniversal

Muito obrigado a todos pelas correções, sugestões e explicações detalahadas.
Para traduzir "tomar las medidas correspondientes" (espanhol), consideram adequado dizer também em português:
"Tomar as medidas/providências cabíveis" ou "Tomar as medidas/providências aplicáveis/que sejam/forem aplicáveis ao caso" ou "Tomar as medidas/providências que se apliquem/que possam ser aplicáveis ao caso?

Então:
*Conforme apropriado  **é usado*
*Segundo apropriado,** pode ser dito? *
*Caso corresponda / corresponder,* *pode ser dito?*
*Segundo ou conforme corresponda  -  Segundo ou conforme corresponder pode ser dito? 

Obs.: Como sinalizou muito bem o Carfer, em espanhol o verbo "corresponder" muitas vezes, embora nem sempre, não requer/não faz referência como em português a uma relação entre uma coisa que necesessariamente se ajusta/acomoda ou se encaixa a/com outra e pode ser usado portanto de maneira independente como equivalente a "adequado", "apropriado" ou "necessário".
Exemplos:
Complete con las palabras que correspondan = Complete con las palabras que sean correctas, adecuadas, etc.
Complete con la palabra adecuada según corresponda.
Agregue nuevas palabras para completar la frase en (el) caso de que corresponda/si corresponde.
*


----------



## Carfer

Continua a reportar-se às frases que propôs ou está a perguntar em geral?
No sentido de _'ser adequado_' há muitos casos em que pode dizer _'correspondente_', por exemplo, '_Em face desta crise, deverá tomar as medidas correspondentes'_, ou seja, as que estiverem em proporção com a crise ou que esta imponha (as que couberem, as que forem necessárias em relação à crise.)
_'Conforme for apropriado_' pode dizer-se, sim, mas _'segundo apropriado',_ não.
'_Caso corresponder_' não, '_caso_' pede conjuntivo (já com '_se acaso_' deve usar o infinitivo).
Quanto à última, remeto para o que disse acima sobre '_ser adequado_'.


----------



## amigouniversal

Muito claro Carfer. Sim, me referia em geral se essas expressções ou construções "existiam" ou se usavam em portugués.
Tentarei traduzir esses últimos exemplos meus para o português.

1) Complete (la tabla) con las palabras que correspondan = Complete con las palabras que sean correctas, adecuadas, etc.
*Complete (a tabela) com as palavras que correspondam  / com as palavras correspondentes.
(ou com as palavras que couberem/ (que forem) adequadas/ (que forem) apropriadas / (que forem) cabíveis)*

2) Complete (en el ejercicio)) con la palabra adecuada según corresponda.
*Complete (no exercício) com a palavra adequada ou conforme (for) apropriado.*

3) Agregue nuevas palabras para completar la frase en (el) caso de que corresponda/si corresponde.
*Acrescente/agregue novas palavras para completar a frase caso corresponda/se corresponder/se (for) apropriado.

Não estou certo se são todas corretas.*


----------



## Carfer

A primeira, só se houver uma relação entre essas palavras e a tabela ou se houver uma correspondência de sentido: esta palavra é aquela que se adequa àquela situação, esta palavra é a que é sinónima daquela, etc.
Na segunda há uma redundância. Se pede '_a palavra  adequada_', é inútil insistir em '_conforme for apropriado_'. Se for necessário, explicite aquilo a que a palavra é adequada: '_complete a tabela com a palavra adequada' (ao sentido_, por exemplo).
Na terceira, só é correcto _'se for apropriado/necessário_' (para completar o sentido da frase, por exemplo).
Repare que a '_correspondência'_ implica uma relação, isto corresponde àquilo, isto é igual àquilo, ou seja, é o equivalente, é o simétrico, é o proporcional, o que o caso impõe, etc.. Só porque há uma relação entre a crise e as medidas para a combater é que pude dizer acima '_Em face desta crise, deverá tomar as medidas correspondentes'. _As medidas podem dizer-se _'correspondentes' _ porque serão aquelas que, em relação à crise, forem adequadas, proporcionais. Não havendo essa relação, esqueça o _'correspondiente_' espanhol e use em português aquele dos particípios ou expressões sugeridos que melhor se adeqúe ao caso (_'aplicável', 'adequado', 'apropriado', 'que couber', etc.: 'Complete o formulário com os dados de filiação aplicáveis'_. Se o formulário se reporta ao agregado familiar_,_ por exemplo, e os seus pais não fazem parte dele, não tem de preencher o campo respectivo. O preenchimento em tal caso não é aplicável, não tem cabimento, mas é impróprio dizer '_com os dados de filiação que correspondam'_.


----------



## amigouniversal

Excelente explicação, Carfer. Muito obrigado.


----------



## englishmania

amigouniversal said:


> 1) Complete o formulario com os dados de flliação *caso corresponda/corresponder.* (Caso o beneficiário tenha filhos)




Não se costuma dizer  " Complete  ...... , se aplicável" ?  (ou ao contrário)


----------



## amigouniversal

Obrigado Englishmania.

E´ usado o termo *"cabível"* no seguinte exemplo?
(para substituir o verbo "corresponder")

-Complete (a tabela) com as palabras/dados *cabíveis.              = que couberem*
-Os país deverão tomar as medidas/providências *cabíveis *em relação a seus filhos.      = *as devidas providências*

Grato.


----------



## englishmania

amigouniversal said:


> Obrigado Englishmania.
> 
> E´ usado o termo *"cabível"* no seguinte exemplo?
> (para substituir o verbo "corresponder")
> 
> -Complete (a tabela) com as palabras/dados *cabíveis.              = que couberem*
> -Os país deverão tomar as medidas/providências *cabíveis *em relação a seus filhos.      = *as devidas providências*
> 
> Grato.


Não, não se usa.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal, '_cabível_' é raro, de facto, mas o termo existe. Não o usaria nas frases propostas. Mesmo '_que couberem_' tem de ser usado com alguma cautela e sem perder de vista o público a quem se dirige. Há seguramente muita gente que, num formulário com campos para preencher, interpretaria _'que couberem_' como significando _'(palavras) cujo tamanho não exceda a dimensão do campo_' e não aquelas que forem mais adequadas/apropriadas/.


----------



## amigouniversal

Agradeço as respostas.

Verdade, Carfer. Em espanhol também o verbo "caber" tem o significado de "entrar algo ou ter capacidade de entrar em um certo espaço, domínio ou extensão". As vezes, quando as palavras são polisêmicas, até convêm substitui-las por outras.
Por outro lado, "caber", em espanhol é tão irregular que para muitos é difícil de conjugar, portanto se tende a evitar. A forma "Colocar os dados,* si cupiera*" soaria muito pretenciosa, além de ambígua. Em espanhol -de maneira similar ao que acontece em português- se entenderia, aliás, mais como "entrar no espaço físico em branco disponível" que como "se corresponder".
Nós não temos diretamente o termo "cabible" nem "cabimiento", ou pelo menos nunca os escutei ou li.


----------

